# Paedophile caught on camera



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Dad.....?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

would have just punched him there and then


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

He looked like a dirty old **** alls he needed was a bumbag fcuking nonce hope all his family and freinds see it


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tbh i wasnt expecting an actual pedo on camera when i seen it was started by ash

certainly caught me off guard


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a show in America where they set cu*n*ts like him up and film their reaction

To catch a predator I think it's called

Most of them just set off sprinting as soon as they see the camera


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well who doesnt like a good sucking.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Monster needs filling in.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> There's a show in America where they set cu*n*ts like him up and film their reaction
> 
> To catch a predator I think it's called
> 
> Most of them just set off sprinting as soon as they see the camera


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well who doesnt like a good sucking.


By a 15 year old schoolgirl, probably still in her uniform with her hair in bunches and a lollipop in her mouth?

Not me, I for one do not condone that sort of behaviour..


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well who doesnt like a good sucking.


Hope you meen receiving it not giving lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

soon as he admitted it why didnt they beat the sh!t out of him instead of letting him go home and [email protected] off to child porn...waste of a youtube vid


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Waaaa this is ****ed up!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Super_G said:


> By a 15 year old schoolgirl, probably still in her uniform with her hair in bunches and a lollipop in her mouth?
> 
> Not me, I for one do not condone that sort of behaviour..


Agreed! She'd be worse than Tulisa :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

He obviously appreciates the grass on her pitch


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

This should be in dailyfail

WHITE CHRISTIAN OR WHITE CATHOLIC EXTREMEIST PEDOPHILE CAUGHT ON CAMERA


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:2guns:


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Vile c*nt!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

name and shame the fvckers


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

Would of ripped his head off there and then. ..should me more vids like this well done to who ever posted this on the net


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

He might be a friendly old man who was gonna take the girl back to her parents home.

To let her parents keep her safe like :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)

Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.

Are you saying any sexual activity or intrest with a girl under 16 is makes them a peadophile? someone of 17 ? 18 ? 19 ? 20 ? 35 ? 65 ?

The term peadophile describes someone who has sexual attraction and intrest in a prepubescent child.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I bet that was a thoughtful drive home..must have soiled his draws a few times on his way home thinking of the consequences and what ifs lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.


Wtf


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself you wrongun don't tar me with the peado brush :no:


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

Even so its so wrong. ..by the looks of it any age would of done for him. ..so so wrong imo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If he blames it on steroids I'm sure he'd be accepted back into society.

Can murder and rape people but take steroids... God no.


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have 2 girls 11 and 16 and i would go to jail if he came anywere near my girls. ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

ok look ffs

Is it Pedo ? Or Paedo ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

No doubt if the reporters pass on the video and emails / texts to the police they will say they cant investigate it as it could be classed as entrapment and affects his human rights! If its as clear cut and obvious as the reporters say then he should be looking at a jail stretch.

Ive got a daughter and it scares the death out of me that there are predators out there like him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


Lewis, a lot of us on here have daughters so keep your sick fantasies to yourself, you limp wristed ******. Why don't you try to get your legover with a 18yo+ bird first ??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ok look ffs
> 
> Is it Pedo ? Or Paedo ?


Neither it's nonce :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Lewis, a lot of us on here have daughters so keep your sick fantasies to yourself, you limp wristed ******. Why don't you try to get your legover with a 18yo+ bird first ??


:laugh:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


sounds a lot like youre sticking up for him


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the law, I wouldn't be mad about a 61 year old trying to fùck a 16 year old teenager.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am very protective over my little girl and part of the reason I train and take gear is to protect them. If there was a 61yo trying to mount her, then he would face serious repercussions.

LXM is a young lad who is sexually frustrated so his views count for fck all on this thread.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Well there's one thing for sure, the reason LXM is so fvckin useless with women is because he's actually a paedophile it would seem


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gummyp said:


> Regardless of the law, I wouldn't be mad about a 61 year old trying to fùck a 16 year old teenager.


Do you have a daughter? How old are you?

I do and let me tell you, the 61yo would be decapitated.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


Seems a lot of people are struggling with your logic on this one dude lol. Care to elaborate?

Also...that's the American definition from Wikipaedophilia isn't it that states prepubescent children. UK definition is just an adult attracted to children isn't it?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Do you have a daughter? How old are you?
> 
> I do and let me tell you, the 61yo would be decapitated.


I think the language of my post was misunderstood. I meant I wouldn't be happy seeing a 61 year old trying to fùck a teenager even if legal


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

wrongun, as for some of the comments my eldest is 18 and cnut would still come unstuck if he went near her. 15,16,17 i dont give a fukc the guys 61 years old and needs locking up. law aside theres a moral issue with teenage girls full stop


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Do you have a daughter? How old are you?
> 
> I do and let me tell you, the 61yo would be decapitated.


Exactly how I feel mate. My daughter is only 1 at the minute, but if any fvck came near her at any point in her life I wouldn't hesitate for one second to butcher the scum. Same goes for my little man, I would happily go to jail for both of them.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Should have been a guy waiting in the field with one of these !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Should have been a guy waiting in the field with one of these !


You get me any duck today? :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MF88 said:


> You get me any duck today? :laugh:


Check my journal mate :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@jon-kent, have you got kids mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @jon-kent, have you got kids mate?


Not yet mate prob this year, 2 step kids tho


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Time for old painless to come out of the bag


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

face and car reg shown on the clip, shame im not in brumland, could have a little fun in my own special way


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

They shouldnt be out on the streets. They should be locked up where the only people they can harm are themselves.

I dont believe for 1 minute that they change lock them up and throw away the key.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

It appears they have done a few vids of different blokes


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

gummyp said:


> Regardless of the law, I wouldn't be mad about a 61 year old trying to fùck a 16 year old teenager.


Couldnt work that out myself but understood now lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

People need to set up more of these cocks and fookin get them nicked,tell their families the lot,grrrrrr hate HATE!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Is it Pedo ? Or Paedo ?


Both.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ok look ffs
> 
> Is it Pedo ? Or Paedo ?


Depends which country your from


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


This has gone down well 

But yeah there are plenty of conceptual issues with how paedophilia is defined/diagnosed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

when i read this, i thought it would just be a clip of kevin webster in coronation street


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Super_G said:


> By a 15 year old schoolgirl, probably still in her uniform with her hair in bunches and a lollipop in her mouth?
> 
> Not me, I for one do not condone that sort of behaviour..


your avatar kind of resembles a uterus.

yeah, down with the peados.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kloob said:


> your avatar kind of resembles a uterus.
> 
> yeah, down with the peados.


And your forehead resembles the cliffs of Dover.

Humour bawbag, may want to learn how it works on here..


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> It appears they have done a few vids of different blokes


I can understand that the guy is the video is some sick and twisted individual..............

However, I have to question these other guys, spending hours online pretending to be a 15 year old girl. They mentioned a phone, so they have spent time texting older men in the pretence that they are some young kid. Theres police set up for this type of behavour, they could provide the guys contact info and whatever evidence they have. Making a youtube video wont get him off the streets, but handing the evidence and the police sieze him and interview him might.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

I bet he was sh*tting himself. And will be even more now everyone knows his car reg


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> I bet he was sh*tting himself. And will be even more now everyone knows his car reg


I bet that car has been through an auction by now


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

madocks said:


> I bet that car has been through an auction by now


Probably put a private reg on it.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> No doubt if the reporters pass on the video and emails / texts to the police they will say they cant investigate it as it could be classed as entrapment and affects his human rights! If its as clear cut and obvious as the reporters say then he should be looking at a jail stretch.
> 
> Ive got a daughter and it scares the death out of me that there are predators out there like him.


Actually mate, there's no entrapment law in the UK, that's an American thing

i presume that if a formal complaint was made to the police they would investigate it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

OK Im not Condoning the intent of this man.What I find disturbing is living is this now paranoid "everyones a nonce" society,that have now escalated to "journalists" using entrapment to "out" potential offenders, by recording these traps and uploading them on the internet.

I also found the escalating confidence of the two "journalists" disturbing as well.When they realised he was extremely passive, the interogation become more agressive,to the point of offering the man with the dog the opportunity to "do something if he wanted too" What would they have done if the man had responded and killed him? Would they feel justified,and gleely looked on, as the man brains were caved in, safe in the knowledge that they had ridden the world of another heanious monster?

This is not the job of citizens.If someone is a potential offender then it becomes the Polices responsibility to investigate, not some self appointed journo who gets a buzz from uploading films on youtube.I wonder how they would have reacted if some lump of a 25 year old, with a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp, had arrived? My bet is they wouldnt have been quite so brave.They knew that though didnt they? They chose a target who they assumed wouldnt pose a threat.I bet their little journo buttocks quivered with excitment in their skinny jeans, when they knew he was 61.

The whole agenda wasnt to help protect the chasity and morals of a child, but another excuse for a pair of no good w.ankers to post films on youtube, with sensationalist titles.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a 16 year old girlfriend when i was 25..eventually never worked out because of the obvious age gap,from dating her and speaking to mates etc..i found out most males are attracted to younger girls even if they wouldnt admit it at first...fair enough a 61 on year old is a bit seedy.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lxm said:


> Alot of the chaps on here would basically be in the same position as this guy in the video, only difference them being possibly younger than 61, and the girl being 1 day to 12 months older (i.e 16)
> 
> Yes its very wrong in my view, but lots of variations of the story could open a can of worms for argument.
> 
> ...


I think I understand what he meant.Where is the cut off point? If the girl was a few minutes older,if the man was 20.Then the whole argument takes on a totally different perspective.Not agreeing guys, just trying to understand his post.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

get what LXM is on about too...other cultures and religions the age to have sex is lower and does this mean these cultures are full of paedo's for riding a 14 or 15 year old


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yes it does mate ! Any adult who wants to fcuk a 14yr old aint wired up right !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I just cannot understand why some blokes (& women) are attracted to underage children.

When I was 17 I had a gf of 16, when I was 30 my then gf was 31...I'm attracted to women of a similar age to me, it's not a 'choice' it's the way I am.

Is it just a perversion or are these animals ill in some way?

Apparently, dunno how true it is, but chemically castrating these pervs doesn't always stop them from being interested in children.

But I think the simple solution is to let the "Zombie Brotherhood" deal with 'em!

@jon-kent


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> I had a 16 year old girlfriend when i was 25..eventually never worked out because of the obvious age gap,from dating her and speaking to mates etc..i found out most males are attracted to younger girls even if they wouldnt admit it at first...fair enough a 61 on year old is a bit seedy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

how old was the girl dancing at the start of race in the athlete video posted the other month?

just saying ...................


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> how old was the girl dancing at the start of race in the athlete video posted the other month?
> 
> just saying ...................


She is 19/20 years old


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

essexboy said:


> OK Im not Condoning the intent of this man.What I find disturbing is living is this now paranoid "everyones a nonce" society,that have now escalated to "journalists" using entrapment to "out" potential offenders, by recording these traps and uploading them on the internet.
> 
> I also found the escalating confidence of the two "journalists" disturbing as well.When they realised he was extremely passive, the interogation become more agressive,to the point of offering the man with the dog the opportunity to "do something if he wanted too" What would they have done if the man had responded and killed him? Would they feel justified,and gleely looked on, as the man brains were caved in, safe in the knowledge that they had ridden the world of another heanious monster?
> 
> ...


Actually agree, if their agenda was to help protect kids then they'd have told the police before hand, that way they'd have done something for society.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Actually agree, if their agenda was to help protect kids then they'd have told the police before hand, that way they'd have done something for society.


Watch the other video and he says he hands everything over to police before uploading the videos


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ok look ffs
> 
> Is it Pedo ? Or Paedo ?


it was peedo for me last time i got called it........

when the 'S' had rubbed off my speedos :sad:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont really appreciate some of the comments toward myself.

The point im making is where is the cut off point ? Plenty of guys on this site have addmited they would 'thrash and smash' a 16 year old girl, because its 'legal' with zero moral issues, but on this thread strong 'moral feelings' are being expressed showing disgust of this chaps behaviour toward a girl of 15, because the 'law' says its wrong. If the 'law' said its ok how many of these same chaps showing disgust would change the goal posts? some are unreal... The point im getting accross is they are no different really to this guy in the video, only difference the girl that it would be acceptable with is a second to twelve months older i.e. (16)

Its all very contradictory and suits people when need be!

So many people love to jump on the bandwagon when it comes to calling 'peados' out, hang them up to dry, yet in the above parameters its 'ok', a year older, but they are still children, so should it be ok ?

Some of you really are thick ****s who love to jump on the wagon with brash posts, when you should think about what you have posted elsewhere, and maybe take a good hard look at your own standpoint in life.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lxm said:


> I dont really appreciate some of the comments toward myself.
> 
> The point im making is where is the cut off point ? Plenty of guys on this site have addmited they would 'thrash and smash' a 16 year old girl, because its 'legal' with zero moral issues, but on this thread strong 'moral feelings' are being expressed showing disgust of this chaps behaviour toward a girl of 15, because the 'law' says its wrong. If the 'law' said its ok how many of these same chaps showing disgust would change the goal posts? some are unreal... The point im getting accross is they are no different really to this guy in the video, only difference the girl that it would be acceptable with is a second to twelve months older i.e. (16)
> 
> ...


was that ****s or twats?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> was that ****s or twats?


are your swear words not censored cause your a mod?


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I would not have been able to stay that calm if I was filming. Bet that bloke's sleeping with one eye open now..


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

theyve got 2 other vids too


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

barsnack said:


> are your swear words not censored cause your a mod?


It's easy to do, press reply with quote on my post and you'll see how 

****


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kneller said:


> It's easy to do, press reply with quote on my post and you'll see how
> 
> *cu**n**t*


thres no need for that


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry, wasn't aimed at you!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

im sorry but have you all seen some of the 15year old slappers these days?

lol they look 18/19 and im sure the judge would hi five me and let me off 

not that am saying i would! before anyone negs me lol

he is clearly sick doing that when he knew her age


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Super_G said:


> Dad.....?


You cnut I've spit coffee all over my screen :laugh:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> It appears they have done a few vids of different blokes


Well done to them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gummyp said:


> She is 19/20 years old


sorry mate - in the video she was just 15 at the time.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> sorry mate - in the video she was just 15 at the time.


Michelle Jenneke?

That race was in 2012


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Michelle Jenneke?
> 
> That race was in 2012


she was, my error. Still most people wont see the correlation between videos like that and LXM`s post.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Hopefully his daughters have seen this video they may wanna keep their kids away from their grandad!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Vile!!!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Tbh I think that these so called "journalists" should let the police or child support agencies to get on with they job instead of inciting potential violence upon this individual. They are encouraging vigilante mentality amongst our modern society which is not right because no one has the right to take law into their own hands unless they feel that their personal safety is compromised! As for some juiced up tools on here trying to proove their manhood by describing how they would attack a defenseless old man in a wheelchair u should feel ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> Tbh I think that these so called "journalists" should let the police or child support agencies to get on with they job instead of inciting potential violence upon this individual. They are encouraging vigilante mentality amongst our modern society which is not right because no one has the right to take law into their own hands unless they feel that their personal safety is compromised! As for some juiced up tools on here trying to proove their manhood by describing how they would attack a defenseless old man in a wheelchair u should feel ashamed of yourselves!


But he wasn't in a wheel chair

Good point about age gap, remember when i was 18 ish i was hot stuff to 13-16 and 30-45. Now its just the 30-45's that are keen to get into my pants


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to set up a website and do what they did. Be awesome to catch b4stards like this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> Tbh I think that these so called "journalists" should let the police or child support agencies to get on with they job instead of inciting potential violence upon this individual. They are encouraging vigilante mentality amongst our modern society which is not right because no one has the right to take law into their own hands unless they feel that their personal safety is compromised! As for some juiced up tools on here trying to proove their manhood by describing how they would attack a defenseless old man in a wheelchair u should feel ashamed of yourselves!


I hope your joking. Our police force and authorities are a joke!! Remember the news recently where a convicted peodophile was re homed when he got out of jail, on the same street as a primary school!!!!!

I think these people gave what this dirty b4startd deserved, a very early earning to everyone in the local area that there is a peodophile so people can protect their kids


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Was telling the mrs about this video last night, she said that she is surprised it's taken journalists so long to use tactics like this to catch the creeps as her group of friends have used similar methods to catch out the cheating boyfriends and husbands!!

If one of her pals thinks he is playing away, they get a PAYG sim, pretend to be one of the pals and flirt via text, if it goes to plan they arrange to meet up for humpy and all of them turn up to out the poor chap!! Women, the ultimate entrapment artists!!

Personally I think she (and her pals) should be stoned to death for this, but this is the best way to get the peados before they get hold of some poor kid!!


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

sick old ****er got caught nicely hope his family saw this


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

there is a good chance this guy has now gone into hiding and his where abouts is no longer known about. im not sure its a good idea for people to publically out peados online as this does force them underground and makes them more likely to offend.

and just for the sake of debate..... anyone remember when the sunday sport did a countdown to linzie dawn mckenzies 16th bday so that they were legally allowed to show pics of her topless? that was pretty fcuked up on hindsight! and how sam fox and other models from the 80's were on page 3 of the sun when they were only 16?????????????????????? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would love to set up a website and do what they did. Be awesome to catch b4stards like this.


Where would you source the 15 year old school girls from though? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dux said:


> Where would you source the 15 year old school girls from though? :lol:


Oops didnt think of that lol.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I say the guy holding the camera has some balls. Especially if he went alone, the guy could have had a gun and been planning on abducting the alledged 15 year old girl.

I hope justice was served after the video (only watched the first couple of minutes)


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've watched a few of these youtube videos, now, and have to say there's a certain exhilaration from seeing them catch people on film. Hearing some of them talk was truly creepy.

That said, I think the labelling the people making the videos as "journalists" is a stretch. They seem totally unprofessional at it, and truth be told, pretty awful at it. Too emotive, talk too much themselves rather than making the subjects talk more - the interviews seem as much about what they think and feel about the subject and the people, rather than actually getting the subjects to actually talk and open up.

Them calling themselves "journalists" seems almost as invented as the teenage girls they're spoofing to catch these insidious people. The bit with the hotel room and booze was particularly troubling. I realise they may have more than one "sting" on the go at a particular location, but all the same. I didn't actually believe them or find that credible, and you could see the hotel room guy almost sensing a rat, there - I realise some won't care, and just see bad guys being brought bang-to-rights - but they weren't, really, were they? They walked away. Sure, the "journalists" said they'd be handing over details to the police - but a) I'm not sure I buy that, and B) I'm not sure it would do them any good and c) they may then have their own fires. Sure, they didn't obscure any faces - but mob justice and vigilantism aren't going to cure the problem.

Also, things that strike you as being at odds with how they go about it - as I mentioned before, the videos and talk is as much about them and they're thoughts and what they want out of it, as opposed to actually true journalism - whatever the subject, and no matter how emotive, proper journalism doesn't let the mask of detached interest, fall. Also, going via a dating website that is in essence for adults, at least makes you wonder whether there's something of the grooming thing about the targets. As I understand it, they approached all of them via the POF website, and not that I've used an online dating website, but my understanding is that's an over 18 thing. Surely true paedophiles wouldn't just be using what appears to be a normal adult dating website?

Yes, I get the point, at some point, early on in the communication, the fictitious age of the girl is stated - but all the comms (especially if it's of no better "journalistic" quality than their interviewing technique) will likely, at least subconsciously, sound as if the fictitious girl was actually older than stated.

Plus I'm uncomfortable with the whole, talking about preserving anonymity and blurring of the subject's face, when they don't actually do so - not in any way as being sympathetic with those they've "caught", but more about the whole journalistic integrity of the whole thing.

I guess my issue, is they're making out this as being their campaign, that they're journalists (well if they truly are, have studied, and do truly do this for a living, I'm staggered at the ineptness of it all), that it's tantamount to a campaign that's intended to change the law and benefit society.

When in reality, if they are "journalists" they're the worst sort - doing things to appease a general sense of vigilantism in the public, and for their own actual ends, as opposed to being somewhat impartial, and actually truly doing things for change. It almost seems as if they want to court the sensationalism, and ride that wave.

I've never been truly happy with, what is in effect, "the end justifies the means" argument. Does that mean I'm against, in principle, what's being done? Hell no. I'd just like it done better, more professional, more accountable, to actually do some benefit in society, rather than seemingly just placate their lust for out-ing people that may well be pretty dodgy and dubious.

I'd like to see more, but proper journalism, proper insight - I don't want to hear what a supposed "journalist" thinks, believes or opines on the subject, I don't want to hear about their emotions or feelings - I want them to be good at it, and elicit comments from the subjects - I think people need to understand more about such predatory behaviour, so as parents we can be better equipped. I want to think it's been done in a robust manner that means the subject did truly start with the intent, rather than were almost "groomed" themselves - and I want to see that it doesn't just end there, and they don't just walk off, with their head down, hoping it'll all blow over. Them saying they'd be handing over the details to the police "so that the law can be changed" was rather unconvincing.

I'd like it done better, and not with such a questionable basis - if only Theroux weren't so recognisable - and with true teeth, and handled professionally, and with better outcomes. I'd like that yesterday, with a minimum of weekly uploads, and the moon on a stick. Make it so.

I realise some will just be happy, feel some rage, just want smite them with great vengeance and furious anger - I get that. But that emotion only makes individuals feel better, it doesn't address the real problem.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

personally i think its a great idea but only if the police are there to arrest the culprit subject to them being given the evidence of texts and emails etc beforehand. The american version of this is so much better and alot more professional.

some more vids of the english version:
















This is an example of 'to catch a predator' in america:






obviously budget plays a massive part but something like that over here would be amazing!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope your joking. Our police force and authorities are a joke!! Remember the news recently where a convicted peodophile was re homed when he got out of jail, on the same street as a primary school!!!!!


There was also a paediatrician who had to / decided to move, because her profession was "confused" with, and associated with being a paedophile.



Suprakill4 said:


> I think these people gave what this dirty b4startd deserved, a very early earning to everyone in the local area that there is a peodophile so people can protect their kids


Thing is, though, I don't buy their motives being pure - they were too useless at actually being journalists to make me believe they were just living the / their dream of hassling perverts, than actually doing anything for society. Practically their entire "journalistic" and interviewing shtick seemed more for their gratification, telling the viewers their thoughts, feelings and opinions than actually getting anything from their subjects, than actually benefiting society.

The subjects of the videos all walked away. Some may well be convicted in the court of public opinion if they're recognised. But I doubt any fear true prosecution from the law - even if the "journalists" do truly pass any details to the police.

Wouldn't it be better - if they really were pure about what they were up to - was for this to form the basis of the subjects actually being caught and prosecuted, rather than some self-aggrandising and self-publicising videos posted on youtube, that do little more than scare up a bit of mob action or vigilantism. But then they'd probably have to be a lot better, and robust about how they went about it, and weren't rushing to have their own work in the spotlight so much.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The paediatrician/paedophile mix up is a complete myth apparently. I read an article that looked into its origins and they found that the more it was reported the more embellished it became. 'The story grew with the telling' as they say.

What I find a bit strange about this is that the makers of these videos have obviously spent a long time pretending to be fourteen year old girls, engaging in very explicit sex talk with grown men. Not just arranging a time and place to meet but spending hours having sexual conversations with paedos. It's a bit odd to say the least.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> personally i think its a great idea but only if the police are there to arrest the culprit subject to them being given the evidence of texts and emails etc beforehand. The american version of this is so much better and alot more professional.
> 
> some more vids of the english version:
> 
> ...


Ive not seen statistics, but apparently the majority get off with it from these shows because of the way they are done...

In regards to the op... I'm not sure on it. That person will likely just go underground and be a lot more careful. His family may get a load of abuse for it which is completely unjustified


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cub said:


> The paediatrician/paedophile mix up is a complete myth apparently. I read an article that looked into its origins and they found that the more it was reported the more embellished it became. 'The story grew with the telling' as they say.


I'm sure at the time, it was actually on television news.

I think it's been downplayed, in recent times, by press articles, because they have a vested interest in staying with the mob opinion, and trying to downplay and misconceptions. I'm not sure I buy it's a myth, though - from what I recall, there was definitely graffiti, and there was definitely a misunderstanding. And she (I think it was a she) definitely decided to move away sharp-ish. That most, now, seem to want to distance themselves from truly why, or downplay it a little, is perhaps natural for a few reasons



cub said:


> What I find a bit strange about this is that the makers of these videos have obviously spent a long time pretending to be fourteen year old girls, engaging in very explicit sex talk with grown men. Not just arranging a time and place to meet but spending hours having sexual conversations with paedos. It's a bit odd to say the least.


And doing so by using adult dating websites, and probably, unconsciously, sounding more mature than the stated age.

Not that it excuses people still then complicit with still proceeding - it doesn't - it just calls into question how robust their technique is. Is true hunting ground(s) for paedophiles, adult dating sites?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Was telling the mrs about this video last night, she said that she is surprised it's taken journalists so long to use tactics like this to catch the creeps as her group of friends have used similar methods to catch out the cheating boyfriends and husbands!!
> 
> If one of her pals thinks he is playing away, they get a PAYG sim, pretend to be one of the pals and flirt via text, if it goes to plan they arrange to meet up for humpy and all of them turn up to out the poor chap!! Women, the ultimate entrapment artists!!
> 
> Personally I think she (and her pals) should be stoned to death for this, but this is the best way to get the peados before they get hold of some poor kid!!


Seen a few videos like this under the 'gangbang' section on a couple of more... Risqué websites...

Always seems to end well :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Ive not seen statistics, but apparently the majority get off with it from these shows because of the way they are done...
> 
> In regards to the op... I'm not sure on it. That person will likely just go underground and be a lot more careful. His family may get a load of abuse for it which is completely unjustified


i wouldnt be the least bit surprised there mate. the english one is poor by comparison and the line of questioning and voicing of their own personal views shows it for what it really is. the way the american one works with the police is by far a better way to do it just as long as a conviction is practically guaranteed. how any of them get off is anybodies guess!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Seen a few videos like this under the 'gangbang' section on a couple of more... Risqué websites...
> 
> Always seems to end well :lol:


havent seen that section mate, always too busy with the tranny ones.. :lol: :drool:


----------

